# My own door!



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You know how our homes are the last to have the painting done!
Rob painted this door white about 10 years ago with paint he had. He was making some more color samples and and decided to practice on the door!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I feel bad for you, you have to look at that every day.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Haha! i asked him if he wanted me to buy him one of these,







, I am still washing the paint off my butt!!


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

RCP said:


> Haha! i asked him if he wanted me to buy him one of these,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read that several times, but I can't think of anything to say.

You young lady, have left me speechless.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

BTW
I got a reply deleted yesterday, so you should probably change your sig line.

I'm not really upset about it. (although I may blog about my feelings later)

I learned over on CT to copy and save all my replies to HD, so I can use them again in other threads.

Unfortunately I haven't been doing that here.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am not good at faux wood graining, so I leave that to a faux person when I need it done. Otherwise (and not offense meant Rob), it turns out looking like that door.

Especially after seeing some of the work by a couple members here where you can not tell (at least from pictures) that it is a faux job, I do not feel worthy to try.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> BTW
> I got a reply deleted yesterday, so you should probably change your sig line.
> 
> I'm not really upset about it. (although I may blog about my feelings later)
> ...


The "baby with the bath water" posts don't count against you! 



DeanV said:


> I am not good at faux wood graining, so I leave that to a faux person when I need it done. Otherwise (and not offense meant Rob), it turns out looking like that door.
> 
> Especially after seeing some of the work by a couple members here where you can not tell (at least from pictures) that it is a faux job, I do not feel worthy to try.


He is waiting for it to dry to try it again! He has done a bunch of drywall scraps of that faux finish I posted trying perfect his technique, I agree with you, it is definitely a skill! Fun to practice and learn though.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

It is one I would like to learn. I just learn better through seeing than reading about it. Those that are really good at it impress the heck out of me.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

RCP said:


> You know how our homes are the last to have the painting done!


:no: obviously my wife demands much more than you. 


RCP said:


> Rob painted this door white about 10 years ago with paint he had.


That would never fly at my pad. I am painting at least every other year at my house. I've learned now to just send my guys to paint it for me. That way its never my fault. 

Poor guys, what must they do to get ahead at EPI :lol:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Tell Rob not to give up the day job.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I should delete this thread before he sees it! When i took the pictures he said, "don't show those guys, they'll know I can't use a brush for sure!":jester:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

RCP said:


> I should delete this thread before he sees it! When i took the pictures he said, "don't show those guys, they'll know I can't use a brush for sure!":jester:


so thats why he sprays everything, go figure...:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> I should delete this thread before he sees it! When i took the pictures he said, "don't show those guys, they'll know I can't use a brush for sure!":jester:


Oh c'mon. He knows we'll still love him, despite his little failings.

As I told my son the other day, failure is just another chance to get it right.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

daArch said:


> As I told my son the other day, failure is just another chance to get it right.


thats almost wisdom overload for a friday night.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> thats almost wisdom overload for a friday night.


sorry


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

daArch said:


> sorry


no infraction that I can see on your end, only perhaps on mine.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> no infraction that I can see on your end, only perhaps on mine.


have you tried Preparation H

(sorry, Friday nite humor)


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ohhh, I'm so cracking up


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

daArch said:


> have you tried Preparation H
> 
> (sorry, Friday nite humor)


a wise man knows how to keep things balanced.:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> BTW
> I got a reply deleted yesterday, so you should probably change your sig line.
> 
> I'm not really upset about it. (although I may blog about my feelings later)
> ...


You can't count that one since your post got caught up in a trashed OP.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Actually it isn't bad for a first attempt at faux woodgraining a door. 

Here's a few hints on doing faux woodgrains:

1. Save all your old stiff brushes...even old dusters. Cut different sized chunks out of the ends. You'll be surprised at the nice grain patterns you'll get.

2. On random areas of the workpiece, after you've applied the glaze, use the pad of your thumb to replicate "knots"....and then brush out your graining. Takes a little practice. You can use your fingers or a brush also.

3. Don't be afraid to take an old thin brush and dip it in the glaze and apply it to areas to replicate darker streak patterns in the grain.

4. That little graining tool isn't bad. By varying your touch with it, you can get some amazingly good results.

BTW: I was taught all of this by a pro back in the custom van mural days of the mid 70's. Practiced on washer lids and dryer doors.

Chris, in all honesty, I'd let Rob get a little more practice under his belt before you turn him loose on the rest of the house. LOL


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

RCP said:


> The "baby with the bath water" posts don't count against you!





Workaholic said:


> You can't count that one since your post got caught up in a trashed OP.


Wow..I get "don't worry about it" replies from 2 mods?

Let me ask this:

If someone said something here, that I KNEW was gonna have to be deleted, but before you got to it, I posted:

*THE MODS ARE COMING THE MODS ARE COMING *running around in circles flapping my wings**

Is there a chance I'd receive a "final warning" in my PM box for it?

..and which mod would be most apt to send it?


sorry for the de-rail...but I kinda like having my CT-gripes well-buried (they have eyes everywhere)


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I think we would have to hunt you down in person. There would be no hiding. There would be no warnings. Kind of like ninjas, but scarier.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you, Dean

Note to myself: No Chicken-Little's @the PT mods


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

A certain former member that was from my home state appears to now reside in CA. That is because Work kicked him and that is where he landed.


----------

